# A general icd 9



## rhedges (Jun 9, 2011)

Does anyone have a good diagnosis for the following condition:

Difficulty with ADL's 
General decline in ADL's

I know this is pretty broad and I don't need something as a primary diagnosis just a supporting one to give a clear picture of the patient's condition.

Thanks much!!


----------



## Mojo (Jun 9, 2011)

I was looking at the debility codes, 799.3 Debility, unspecified and 797 Senility which includes frailty and old age and I am not digging them. 

What about decreased functional activity, 780.99 Other general symptoms?


----------



## rhedges (Jun 10, 2011)

That is what I came up with as well.  I was hoping that there was something more specific but for now I will use these that you described.

Must be awful to get old


----------



## Mojo (Jun 10, 2011)

rhedges said:


> Must be awful to get old



LOL  It is. Aging ain't for sissies!


----------

